

Why You Should Never Own Stocks Again - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/04/10-reasons-you-should-never-own-stocks-again/

======
ksolanki
You should never own stocks, never fly or drive, never snowboard, never start
a startup, ... Never ever. Because all this is risky.

OK, on a more logical note, I agree that people don't completely understand
the game -- the factors, predictable and unpredictable, that influence price
of stocks.

------
ares2012
Hilarious and absolutely correct.

I would add to the list that most people fail to understand global economics
and most of the stocks you're going to trade depend on them. If you don't
understand half of the game, don't play.

